# nice boy at the shop :)



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

found this guy in a "breeding" tank in the pet shop :-? filter and heater etc and thought woohoo cool to have such a pretty guy in a nice tank, BUT then a female shot out of a plant lol. manager, who i know well, said he wanted to give it a shot and see what happens... i did giggle a lil' tho... :lol: the tank is like, i dunno, 3liters, and he has a filter with alot of flow in the and no real plants LOL... breeding... not gonna happen :roll:

but he's very pretty. a nice lil marble delta.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

oh and NO im not gonna buy him LOL :-D i want crowntails and plak's next  or MAYBE a savage VT... no more delta's tho... have 4 now lol


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

He's a gorgeous fish and also LOL at the shopkeeper.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck resisting. 

LOL

he's very pretty!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!! I love his colors!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

"Hehehe" ***Drool***
Hes like a calico fish!!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah he is gorgeous! the pics are done with a VERY bad camera phone so ye can imagine wat he really was like! and id say he's even pale there caus he cant NOT be stressed in that set up lol. 

and he followed my finger all across the glass  cutie... if he was a crowntail or even superdelta i wouldnt have left the shop without him, but delta's are my least fav :-( just his colour and character is amazing.... dang :-( im stocked up tho...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, I'd get him in a heartbeat! He's gorgeous. I'm a little worried about him and the female, though.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Oh, I'd get him in a heartbeat! He's gorgeous. I'm a little worried about him and the female, though.


yeah they just put them together and not really watching them at all. he chases the female and she then hides behind the heater :roll: jesus and they really think they'd breed??? with children tapping on the glass too ha ha...


----------



## bhop (Mar 15, 2010)

Those are some nice colors. Unusual compared to what i've seen around here... here meaning my town, not the forum.. heh


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ yeah he's lovely!!! the blue marbleing is gorgeous and the pink/red fins are really vibrant... is he a butterfly? not quite id say...??

went to the shop today to get my water tested (had a severe ammonia spike, poor girls..) and saw him again... BUT his fins are really bad and the female has nearly no caudal left!!!! i mentioned that they arent a happy couple but no comment lol...


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Please Get him.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I WANT HIM! He is so beautiful. I would have grabbed him so fast. LOL


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow! He is very pretty!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He`s soooo pretty! I would have snatched him up as soon as I saw him!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

lol he's long sold  no no i was very well behaved, said hello and turned around and walked away lol. hard to do, but he was happy and healthy and really do want crowntails/halfmoons/plakats


----------

